# Aperture 2- resize images???



## Vicelord John (Jan 10, 2010)

I just installed aperture 2 on my computer, and I'm having difficulty finding how to resize images. I went to print and you can tell it what size to print, but then the computer dictates your dpi. There _has_ to be a way to manipulate the size of your images to prepare them for printing. 
anyone?

Also, I downloaded a plug in that does borders and while it is nice, I'm finding it difficult to put my name on the pictures. If anyone has tips or tricks on this as well it would be great. I have been using borderfx.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## wtdeane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Vicelord John,

You are not really grasping what Aperture is for.  Aperture is for non-destrutive editing and post-processing.  You can print at different sizes right from the print dialogue, all non-destructivly.

But, if you are determined to resize your image, you can do so by choosing "export".  

I do hope that helps.

Cheers!


----------

